# smoked bull shark



## james bierman (Dec 14, 2012)

532122_446028722084366_1948696767_n.jpg



__ james bierman
__ Dec 14, 2012






i was givin some bull shark meat i think  but not steaks but still shark( yummy)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






my question is after i skin it out do i smoke it the same way i would catfish and at what temp should i smoke at i will post pics in a lil while        HERE SHARKEY SHARKEY I HAVE A NICE HOT SMOKER FOR YOU I WILL ADD MORE PICS













shark marinade.jpg



__ james bierman
__ Dec 14, 2012






 i used a 1/4 cup worcestershire sauce

1/2 cup balsamic vinagar

1 c butter garlic injection sauce

set up in fridge for about 4 hrs

going to smoke over oak and hickory chunks













IMG_20121214_161904.jpg



__ james bierman
__ Dec 15, 2012






After smoking for an hour at 250-300 it turned out Yumtastic!!!


----------



## james bierman (Dec 14, 2012)

O  M  G  THAT SHARK IS KILLER


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 15, 2012)

James,

Can you give us more details about how you smoked it up? How long, what temperature, etc.? Looks and sounds really good!


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2012)

I have not worked with Bull Shark.  Please keep us posted and give us your thoughts!

I do love Thresher, which is a very solid meat and has no resemblance to catfish that I can see.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## james bierman (Dec 16, 2012)

as stated in earlier post i marinated it for about 2 hrs. got the char-griller duo sfb.

built the fire got the grill temp surface to 250-300 for about a hr. I didnt have no good wood like cherry or whatever so i used red oak and a lil bit of hickory man it was good just remember before smoking to make sure all the skin is off. I have found it is best to sharpen your knife after a few strokes the skin is like rawhide

I hope i was of some help


----------



## KristieOwings (Apr 4, 2019)

james bierman said:


> as stated in earlier post i marinated it for about 2 hrs. got the char-griller duo sfb.
> 
> built the fire got the grill temp surface to 250-300 for about a hr. I didnt have no good wood like cherry or whatever so i used red oak and a lil bit of hickory man it was good just remember before smoking to make sure all the skin is off. I have found it is best to sharpen your knife after a few strokes the skin is like rawhide
> 
> I hope i was of some help


Why do you remove the skin before smoking? We've grilled shark and left the skin on before and it tasted fine. 
Does the smoker do something with the flavor of the skin is on?


----------

